# Tractor tires



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a older 35 hp two wheel drive tractor in need of back tires. The tires are more than 30 years old, the tread depth is not much better than bald and the sidewalls are cracked. The tire size is 14.9 13-24. The tractor doesn't get much use anymore, and sees some use on pavement. The local co-op said they could get tires that size made for irrigation, I'm assuming for linear and/ or pivots. The tractor is light so it has always had calcium in all four corners. I would like to go with wheel weights on the rear so I can run light on soft ground. I would love duals, but it doesn't pencil out for so little use. I would love to have as long of life as the set that is on it, but I don't expect it. Most likely the tire rotting or a large puncture will determine the service life. My question is has anybody had any experience with irrigation tires. I'm concerned about how well they would work on the tractor, and how long they would last. I know they are only six ply, but it's a small tractor, is that a worry? My thoughts are the rubber maybe real soft as they aren't designed for roads, nor real heavy pulling.Any other recommendations?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Might be too much tread depth for your needs, some pivot tires are very aggressive.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

As irrigation pivots sit outside all the time, I wonder if those tires are somehow better protected from UV?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a common front tire size on 100 hp mfwd, see them for sale pretty regularly used.

17.5L x24 backhoe tire is the same size too, lots of people get rid of them off compact tractors to put turf tires on.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Call the used parts places and see what they have around some times you can get lucky.


----------

